# Another StL Gamer LFG



## wags98 (Aug 6, 2006)

So I am relocating to StL and I am trying to find a group in or around the Maryland Heights area. I have been gaming for close to 10 years with the last 6 years in Columbia, MO. I have also played in a wide variety of games from D&D (2nd, 3rd, and 3.5), Spycraft, D20 Modern, D20 Future, Cthulu to Palladium, White Wolf, Seven Seas, and Marvel Superheroes. If you got any info to share let me know.


----------



## edge3343 (Aug 6, 2006)

wags98 said:
			
		

> So I am relocating to StL and I am trying to find a group in or around the Maryland Heights area. I have been gaming for close to 10 years with the last 6 years in Columbia, MO. I have also played in a wide variety of games from D&D (2nd, 3rd, and 3.5), Spycraft, D20 Modern, D20 Future, Cthulu to Palladium, White Wolf, Seven Seas, and Marvel Superheroes. If you got any info to share let me know.



email me: dusenbutt (at) yahoo.com


----------



## edge3343 (Aug 8, 2006)

I think I might have accidentally deleted an email from someone here. If you are waiting on a  relpy from me it could be because I deleted your message. Sorry. Please re-send.


----------

